# HDD 0x70... What does it mean???



## gugaff (May 16, 2011)

The first test gave me: disposition code 0x70
The advanced test gave me: disposition code 0x70

What does it mean?????


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5551 Recovery Problem*

Hello gugaff and welcome to TSF,

I am going to move your post to it's own thread. Please provide us with the brand and model of your computer.

As for the disposition code for DFT. 

0x70 is pointing to one or more bad sectors on your drive.

For reference.
http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/dft32_userguide.pdf


----------



## gugaff (May 16, 2011)

*Acer Aspire 5551g*


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Does the system still work or will it no longer boot? Have you already attempted repair? Is your data backed up?


----------



## gugaff (May 16, 2011)

No the system doesn't work.. even with the backup... i ran few test that indicated me... that the hdd... had sectors nrdy.. not readable or... UMS.... and the tests took an eternety to finish so i suppose ... it's dead... my data i've got backups... the laptop has only 6months... and the hard drive always have made a noise different than the usual ones... i will change the hdd.. it's guaranteed... i suppose....


----------

